# Warcraft: The Beginning - Regisseur über den Grund des Misserfolgs



## Darkmoon76 (25. Februar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft: The Beginning - Regisseur über den Grund des Misserfolgs* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Warcraft: The Beginning - Regisseur über den Grund des Misserfolgs*


----------



## Worrel (25. Februar 2018)

Der Film hatte mehrere Probleme, u.a:
- die Schaupieler waren alle C Ware - ich fand ausschließlich Garona gut gespielt. Der Hauptdarsteller Fimmel hatte gefühlt einen einzigen Gesichtsausdruck.
- der Sprung von der ingame Grafik (Menschen *und *Orcs sind überzeichnete Muskelpakete) zu realistischen Menschen und völlig überzeichneten Orcs ist mißlungen: eigentlich sollten ein orkischer Grunzer und ein menschlicher Soldat ziemlich ebenbürtig sein. Im Film hätte ein Mensch ohne Tricks und Finten hingegen keine Chance gegen einen Orc.
- die Hintergründe sind für nicht-Kenner der Lore völlig unklar. Wer oder was ist denn dieses Azeroth, für den oder das da gekämpft wird? Hier hätte sich ein Intro à la Herr der Ringe angeboten, in dem in den erstem Minuten grundlegendes zur Welt und den Völkern erklärt wird.
- Überhaupt hätte man besser früher angefangen: zB wie im WoD Intro bei der Zeremonie, bei der Gul'Dan den Orcs das Dämonenblut einflößt.
- Was sollten die Änderung an der Lore? (beispielsweise der Tod von Durotan im Kampf gegen Gul'Dan)
-  Toll, daß Thrall auch vorkam. Wer? Tja, wer das nicht weiß, versteht überhaupt nicht, was für ein Aufstand um das Orc Kind gemacht wird.


----------



## Asuramaru (25. Februar 2018)

Also für mich ist da eines ganz Klar warum ich den Film scheiße finde.Die Orcs sind Comuteranimiert und diese Animation sieht komplett anders aus als wenn ein Schauspieler im Bild ist, das passt nicht zusammen.

Die hätten ganz einfach Kostüme machen sollen wie bei Herr der Ringe und fertig,so sieht der ganze Film einfach nur kacke aus und die Story ist mal ober Gggäääähhnnnnnn.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Februar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Der Film hatte mehrere Probleme, u.a:
> - die Schaupieler waren alle C Ware - ich fand ausschließlich Garona gut gespielt. Der Hauptdarsteller Fimmel hatte gefühlt einen einzigen Gesichtsausdruck.


Travis Fimmel hat nicht nur nur einen Gesichtsausdruck, sondern sieht auch dauernd aus, als würde er zwischen einem Weinkrampf und blöden Grinsen schwanken und hätte dadurch Gesichtslähmungen bis hin zu Gesichtskrämpfen. 
Allerdings fand ich ihn in der Serie Vikings recht gut und hat seine Rolle da ziemlich geil gespielt.  




Worrel schrieb:


> - der Sprung von der ingame Grafik (Menschen *und *Orcs sind überzeichnete Muskelpakete) zu realistischen Menschen und völlig überzeichneten Orcs ist mißlungen: eigentlich sollten ein orkischer Grunzer und ein menschlicher Soldat ziemlich ebenbürtig sein. Im Film hätte ein Mensch ohne Tricks und Finten hingegen keine Chance gegen einen Orc.


Aber genau das wurde ja oft im Film thematisiert und entsprechend dargestellt. Insofern wäre das für mich kein Kritikpunkt. Kann mich jedenfalls nicht erinnern, dass da mal ein Soldat im direkten Zweikampf wirklich mal gegen einen Orc bestehen konnte. Die Menschen flogen teilweise wie die Fliegen durch die Gegend. 



Worrel schrieb:


> - die Hintergründe sind für nicht-Kenner der Lore völlig unklar. Wer oder was ist denn dieses Azeroth, für den oder das da gekämpft wird? Hier hätte sich ein Intro à la Herr der Ringe angeboten, in dem in den erstem Minuten grundlegendes zur Welt und den Völkern erklärt wird.
> - Überhaupt hätte man besser früher angefangen: zB wie im WoD Intro bei der Zeremonie, bei der Gul'Dan den Orcs das Dämonenblut einflößt.
> - Was sollten die Änderung an der Lore? (beispielsweise der Tod von Durotan im Kampf gegen Gul'Dan)
> -  Toll, daß Thrall auch vorkam. Wer? Tja, wer das nicht weiß, versteht überhaupt nicht, was für ein Aufstand um das Orc Kind gemacht wird.



Gegen ein paar Änderungen in der Lore ist wenig einzuwenden. Der Film war aber für meinen Geschmack viel zu straff und ja, vieles blieb daher für Nichtkenner im Unklaren. Hätte man aus dem Film eine Trilogie a'la Herr der Ringe gemacht, wäre das Ergebnis mit Sicherheit besser ausgefallen. Man hätte vieles erklären können, den Charakteren Tiefe und Zeit geben können, sich zu entwickeln etc. Aber so blieb für Kenner guter Fanservice und ein unterhaltsamer Film. Aber eben kein Film, den man einem Nichtkenner empfehlen würde.


----------



## Velmor (25. Februar 2018)

Ganz im Ernst 
Mir hat der Film sehr gut gefallen.
Ich habe lange Jahre WOW gespielt und dennoch.....
Auch Anderen in meinem Umfeld hat der FIlm gefallen.
Ich freue mich auf einen zweiten Teil und wenn er nur auf DVD Blue-Ray oder so kommt auch egal 


So long der Velmor


----------



## Worrel (25. Februar 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber genau das wurde ja oft im Film thematisiert und entsprechend dargestellt. Insofern wäre das für mich kein Kritikpunkt. Kann mich jedenfalls nicht erinnern, dass da mal ein Soldat im direkten Zweikampf wirklich mal gegen einen Orc bestehen konnte. Die Menschen flogen teilweise wie die Fliegen durch die Gegend.


Genau das meine ich ja: laut Lore sollten beide Parteien in etwa gleich stark sein - gut, Orcs vielleicht etwas stärker. Aber nicht so stark, daß sie Menschen mit einem Handschlag in halben Dutzenden aus den Latschen hauen können.
Im Film hingegen sind das ja schon fast King Kongs ...


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Februar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich ja: laut Lore sollten beide Parteien in etwa gleich stark sein - gut, Orcs vielleicht etwas stärker. Aber nicht so stark, daß sie Menschen mit einem Handschlag in halben Dutzenden aus den Latschen hauen können.
> Im Film hingegen sind das ja schon fast King Kongs ...



Ok, dann hab ich das falsch verstanden. ^^ Beim zweiten Mal lesen ist es mir auch klar geworden.  

Aber das ist ne Änderung, die man wohl verkraften kann. Man wollte die Orks wohl einfach als bedrohlicher darstellen.


----------



## Dai-shi (25. Februar 2018)

Ich kann euch sagen, wie der Film in den USA (was ja wohl anscheinend maßgeblich ist) ein riesen Erfolg geworden wäre:
Mann benenne die Allianz in USA um, die dann, patriotisch Banner schwingend, Azeroth rettet ...
Das wäre bei den schwachsinnigen Amis super angekommen und die Trilogie wäre gerettet (nur das ich sie mir niemals angetan hätte^^)


----------



## NOT-Meludan (25. Februar 2018)

Weil der Film halt nur Durchschnitt war. Viele WoW-Fans konnte er nicht überzeugen und Neulinge hatten am Ende keine Ahnung worum es eigtl. ging. Sind schon mal gute Voraussetzungen. 
Also ich musst mich durchquälen, um den Film bis zum Ende zu sehen. Und ich fand die Änderung der Lore persönlich schrecklich. Sicher kann man da in einigen Punkten Anpassungen machen, aber gleich alles so über den Haufen werfen?
Ne, danke. Und es fehlt einfach zuviel Hintergrundinformation, die man als Nichtkenner der Materie nicht oder nur minimal hat.
Und noch so viel anderer Kram... es wäre so viel Potential drin gewesen, aber man hat es nicht umgesetzt. Woran das jetzt am Ende auch gelegen haben mag.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. Februar 2018)

Die Story fand ich an sich jetzt nicht so schlicht, halt Fantasy-Stangenware aber es gibt ja nur wenige Fantasyfilme, da nimmt man, was man kriegen kann. Problem hatte ich eher mit dem Ende, war halt offen, Teil 2 folgt ... oder eben nicht. 

Aber ansonsten stimme ich zu, der Look war nicht optimal und die Abhängigkeit zum Spiel bei vielen Hintergründen machte es inhaltlich ziemlich chaotisch, weil Vieles alleine einfach wenig Sinn machte.


----------



## w3stsch0 (25. Februar 2018)

Mich hat der Film gut unterhalten muss ich sagen!


----------



## Angeldust (25. Februar 2018)

Meine Fresse.

Der hatr 160 Mio USD gekostet und 435 Mio USD eingespielt.

Bitte... den "Misserfolg" nehm ich auch gerne mit... bitte alles her zu mir mit dem großen Misserfolg...

Quelle:
Warcraft (2016) - Box Office Mojo


----------



## batesvsronin (25. Februar 2018)

Also für ne Videospielverfilmung war das eigentlich ok... ich kann mich zwar an quasi nichts mehr erinnern, aber ausgemacht hab ich auch nicht.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. Februar 2018)

Mit Warcraft und ganz speziell World of Warcraft kann ich so gar nix anfangen, weswegen ich mir den Film gar nicht angeschaut habe, obwohl ich gerne ins Kino gehe.


----------



## Tut_Ench (25. Februar 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Also für mich ist da eines ganz Klar warum ich den Film scheiße finde.Die Orcs sind Comuteranimiert und diese Animation sieht komplett anders aus als wenn ein Schauspieler im Bild ist, das passt nicht zusammen.
> 
> Die hätten ganz einfach Kostüme machen sollen wie bei Herr der Ringe und fertig,so sieht der ganze Film einfach nur kacke aus und die Story ist mal ober Gggäääähhnnnnnn.



Das mit den Kostümen funktioniert bei Warcraft halt nicht, weil Orks und Menschen ganz andere Proportionen haben, als ein realer Mensch. Du müsstest dann Schauspieler mit dem Körperbau von the Rock oder dem Kerl, der den Berg in GoT gespielt hat casten.
Ich glaube der Film wäre besser angekommen, wenn sie einen reinen Animationsfilm gemacht und eine spannendere Geschichte genommen hätten. Zudem müssten sie sich mehr Zeit zum Erzählen nehmen, um den Rahmen der Geschichte zu gestalten. Herr der Ringe hat z.B. auch nur funktioniert, weil er von Anfang an als Trilogie ausgelegt war, dadurch hatte man mehr Zeit auch Unwissende in die Thematik einzuführen. In einem Film den ganzen rahmen abzustecken und noch eine Handlung zu erzählen, ist da fast unmöglich.
Die Arthas-Geschichte als Dreiteiler wäre z.B. eine coole Sache gewesen.


----------



## Enisra (26. Februar 2018)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Meine Fresse.
> 
> Der hatr 160 Mio USD gekostet und 435 Mio USD eingespielt.
> 
> ...



der Fehler liegt im Detail:
1. Der Film hat so viel gekostet, aber nicht die Werbung dazu
2. Distribution ins Ausland bringt oft nicht so viel, da man sich ja mit den Lokalen Filmverleihen noch einigen muss, die auch nicht von der Wohlfahrt betrieben werden und dann kommen noch die Kinos dazu, 

was dazu führt dass man vielleicht ganz gut Weltweite Ergebnisse hatte, schaut man sich aber den interessanten Punkt Domestic an, sieht das eher aus Domestic: 	 $47,365,290 	   10.9%, also gerade mal so ein Drittel ist und dann hat man noch keinen Gewinn gemacht
Abgesehen davon sollte man auch nicht den Fehler machen Weltweit als EINEN Block zu nehmen


----------



## Wut-Gamer (26. Februar 2018)

Für Warcraft-Fans war der Film gar nicht so schlecht aber diese eigenwillige Mischung aus realen Schauspielern und Comic-Look lockt bestimt nicht jeden ins Kino. Den Fokus auf etwas weniger (Haupt-)Personen zu legen hätte dem Streifen vermutlich auch gut getan.


----------



## Maiernator (26. Februar 2018)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Das mit den Kostümen funktioniert bei Warcraft halt nicht, weil Orks und Menschen ganz andere Proportionen haben, als ein realer Mensch. Du müsstest dann Schauspieler mit dem Körperbau von the Rock oder dem Kerl, der den Berg in GoT gespielt hat casten.
> Ich glaube der Film wäre besser angekommen, wenn sie einen reinen Animationsfilm gemacht und eine spannendere Geschichte genommen hätten. Zudem müssten sie sich mehr Zeit zum Erzählen nehmen, um den Rahmen der Geschichte zu gestalten. Herr der Ringe hat z.B. auch nur funktioniert, weil er von Anfang an als Trilogie ausgelegt war, dadurch hatte man mehr Zeit auch Unwissende in die Thematik einzuführen. In einem Film den ganzen rahmen abzustecken und noch eine Handlung zu erzählen, ist da fast unmöglich.
> Die Arthas-Geschichte als Dreiteiler wäre z.B. eine coole Sache gewesen.



Ich hätte auch die Arthas Story Arc benutzt, vllt nicht als Dreiteiler aber als Hauptpunkt, weil sie eben die stärkste Story ist. Jackson zb hat ja auch nicht den Hobbit genommen und zuerst gedreht oder das Simalliaron, weil er genau wusste, der Herr der Ringe ist das zentrale Stück von Tolkien und sein Heiliger Gral bzw sein Meisterwerk. und genauso ist Warcraft 3 das Meisterwerk der Warcraft Spiele was die Story betrifft. Die Cutscenes und Geschichte können es mit einem Film aufnehmen, auch heute noch. 

Das mit den Proportionen empfinde ich aber nicht als Problem, schau dir den Herr der Ringe an, da sind Orcs und Waldläufer ungefähr gleich groß. Numenors sind aber in den Büchern alle über 2 Meter groß und gebaut wie Bäume, all das ist Viggo Mortensen beileibe nicht, funktioniert aber trotzdem perfekt, weil eben alle anderen auch nicht viel größer oder kleiner sind.  Die Zwerge haben auch keine blauen Haare, und oder Saruman Schwarze.


----------



## nevermind85 (26. Februar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Problem hatte ich eher mit dem Ende, war halt offen, Teil 2 folgt ... oder eben nicht.



This. Man hat dem Film einfach angemerkt, dass versucht wurde, zu viel Story unterzubringen. Zu wenig Hintergrund, zu viele Storylines (die z.T. nicht aufgelöst werden) und ein Cliffhanger zum Schluss. M.E.n. der größte Kritikpunkt.
Ich pers. fand den Film nicht schlecht, aber ohne Fortsetzung ist es einfach nur etwas halbgares, was man sich im Film-Format dann doch lieber hätte sparen sollen.


----------



## Xanbor (26. Februar 2018)

Ich habe den Film nicht gesehen, weil ich mir schon dachte, dass er nicht so toll ist. Ich halte es für schwierig, wenn eine Spieleschmiede einen Film in Auftrag gibt und dabei mitreden will und im Grunde keine Ahnung davon hat. Persönlich finde ich es auch besser wenn ein Film oder auch ein Spiel auf einem Roman basiert - nicht umgekehrt, denn ein Autor, sofern er sein Handwerk versteht, hat von "eine Geschichte erzählen" einfach mehr Ahnung als eine Spieleschmiede.


----------



## Worrel (26. Februar 2018)

*Achtung, Spoiler.* 



NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Weil der Film halt nur Durchschnitt war. Viele WoW-Fans konnte er nicht überzeugen und Neulinge hatten am Ende keine Ahnung worum es eigtl. ging. Sind schon mal gute Voraussetzungen.


Das Problem ist, daß man die Lore Freunde mit Änderungen konfrontiert und die Neulinge mit zu wenig Hintergrundinformationen vergrault hat. Das kommt davon, wenn man es allen recht machen und dazu noch seine eigene Vision verwirklichen will ... 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Story fand ich an sich jetzt nicht so schlicht, halt Fantasy-Stangenware ...


Der Film wirkt einfach* in vielen Bereichen* billig. Sei es jetzt die Schauspieler Auswahl, deren Darbietung, die Integration der realen Elemente in das CGI Bild, das Drehbuch oder auch die Handlung:
- Sicher, es macht total Sinn, Anduin einzusperren, weil der jetzt mal ausfallend war
- ja logisch, wenn der Kirin Tor Praktikant zuviel über die Erstellung des Portals herausfindet, dann verbrenne ich mal eben seine Aufzeichnungen. Wie sollte ich ihn sonst von meiner reinen Weste überzeugen?
- "So, nun ist er ein Dämon, dann hat er doch bestimmt auch besondere Fähigkeiten?"- "Wie, Fähigkeiten? ... ... na gut, er macht das Wasser grün. So. Nächster Punkt?"
- "Er ist ein Dämon. Macht nichts, ich habe einen Plan: Lenkt ihn in den Brunnen, der ihn mit Energie versorgt und ich schmeiße den Golem auf ihn. Ist ja nicht so, daß wir Zauberer (und damit er auch) über kinetische Zauber verfügen, wie der, mit dem ich Garona gefangen habe." - "Und daher kann er natürlich auch nicht so eine schützende Kugel um sich herum zaubern, wie ihr es schon gemacht habt." - "Richtig. Er ist ja nur ein Wächter und ich bin ... Khadgar." _*stolz posier* ..._ 



Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Das mit den Kostümen funktioniert bei Warcraft halt nicht, weil Orks und Menschen ganz andere Proportionen haben, als ein realer Mensch. Du müsstest dann Schauspieler mit dem Körperbau von the Rock oder dem Kerl, der den Berg in GoT gespielt hat casten.


Das Problem ist halt, daß aus erzählerischer Sicht die Menschen ganz normale Menschen sind und dann eben "die Horde" ins Land einfällt. Allein schon von der Bezeichnung her zeigt sich, daß damit eher ein Zerg Rush denn übermächtige Muskelprotze gemeint sind. 

Siehe auch: https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net/forscherliga/images/3/37/Rassen_groessen.jpg
Orcs sind stabiler und kräftiger als Menschen, aber genauso groß. Was bei den normalen Orcs ja noch hinhaut, gilt für die Hauptorcs der Handlung eben nicht mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich glaube der Film wäre besser angekommen, wenn sie [...] eine spannendere Geschichte genommen hätten. Zudem müssten sie sich mehr Zeit zum Erzählen nehmen, um den Rahmen der Geschichte zu gestalten. Herr der Ringe hat z.B. auch nur funktioniert, weil er von Anfang an als Trilogie ausgelegt war, dadurch hatte man mehr Zeit auch Unwissende in die Thematik einzuführen.



Das Problem ist, daß Mittelerde eine Hauptgeschichte hat und alles andere nur Pfeiler für diese Hauptgeschichte sind. Die Haupt- Geschichte von Mittelerde ist nun mal _Der Herr der Ringe_, da ist es im Prinzip logisch, daß man da anfängt. _Der Hobbit_ ist im Prinzip nur eine Fingerübung zu Vorlesen für Kinder.

Die Welt von Warcraft hingegen hat drei Strategiespiele und diverse Handlungsstränge in WoW als Story Material. Von diversen Büchern mal ganz abgesehen.
Ich hätte folgendes Konzept verfolgt: 
Zwei Filme gleichzeitig drehen: Einen mit Fokus auf die Allianz und einen mit Fokus auf den Orcs.
In einem sieht man den Alltag der Orcs auf Draenor vor Gul'Dan und wie Gul'Dan zu seiner Machtposition kommt (möglicherweise sogar wie in dem pre-WoD Animationsfilmchen auf die Geschichte von Gul'dan selbst fokussiert:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I3QJ8Pgjj3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Dann natürlich das Trinken des Dämonenblutes und die darauf folgenden Veränderungen an den Orcs, bis man schließlich am Ende des Films das dunkle Portal baut.


Dann, in dem Menschen fokussierten Teil, zeigt man ein wenig das Kabbeln der einzelnen Fraktionen, die später zur Allianz werden, die Orcs, die immer zahlreicher angreifen und damit verbundene Allianz Verhandlungen der einzelnen Landstriche. Verbündet kann man diese neue unbekannte Gefahr besiegen. 
Garona kontaktiert und liiert sich mit Medivh, der Khadgar ausbildet, wie es laut Lore vorgesehen ist. Zum Schluß des Films findet die Allianz nach einigen Orc Scharmützeln das große Portal.

Das wäre für mich geschichtlich gesehen ein gelungener Auftakt für eine Filmreihe gewesen.

Der jetzige Warcraft Film, in dem noch nicht mal Karazhan nach Karazhan (ingame) aussieht, ist - meh.



Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Den Fokus auf etwas weniger (Haupt-)Personen zu legen hätte dem Streifen vermutlich auch gut getan.


Wen haben wir denn da?
Khadgar, Anduin, Medivh, den König, Garona, Durotan, Gul'Dan, Doomhammer, Schwarzfaust

In HdR (Gefährten) haben wir:
Legolas, Aragorn, Gimli, Frodo, Samwise, Elrond, Gandalf, Boromir, Arwen, Galadriel, Saruman, die Nazgul

... tut sich nicht viel. Die Menge ist nicht das Problem. Eher wie man die Figuren von Drehbuch her einführt, behandelt und mit Charakterzeichnung versieht.


----------



## Pootch (26. Februar 2018)

Der Film war gut wenn man sich ein wenig auskennt und einen Bezug zu Warcraft hat.
Für alle anderen dürfte es ziemlich langweilig gewesen sein.

Sie sollten aus der Warcraft Story lieber eine Serie machen á The Clone Wars von Star Wars.

Das würde hundert mal besser passen und man könnte so viel mehr erzählen. Auch wäre die Comic Stil dann nicht so schlecht.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (26. Februar 2018)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Meine Fresse.
> 
> Der hatr 160 Mio USD gekostet und 435 Mio USD eingespielt.
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist der Heimatmarkt und da sind 47 Mio. lächerlich wenig. Und der Heimatmarkt zählt in den USA immer noch am meisten. Und in den Produktionkosten sind keine Marketingkosten enthalten. In der Regel nimmt man nochmal den gleichen Betrag fürs Marketing wie für die Produktion. Da bleibt am Ende weniger übrig und das was übrig bleibt, muss dann entsprechend den Geldgebern aufgeteilt werden und die wollen sicher nicht nur 2$ für jeden investierten $
Der größte Umsatz ist in China mit 220 Mio. gemacht worden, weil WoW da einen ganz anderen Stellenwert hat als in den USA oder Europa. Das Spiel hat hier seine Hochzeit schon lange hinter sich. In China ist das Spiel immer noch ein gigantischer Erfolg.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (26. Februar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> In einem sieht man den Alltag der Orcs auf Draenor vor Gul'Dan und wie Gul'Dan zu seiner Machtposition kommt (möglicherweise sogar wie in dem pre-WoD Animationsfilmchen auf die Geschichte von Gul'dan selbst fokussiert:
> 
> Dann natürlich das Trinken des Dämonenblutes und die darauf folgenden Veränderungen an den Orcs, bis man schließlich am Ende des Films das dunkle Portal baut.


So ein Film wäre aus offensichtlichen Gründen (schwacher Plot, fehlende Identifikationsfiguren), noch viel stärker Baden gegangen. Beim Geschichtenerzählen fängt man mit der Handlung da an, wo es spannend wird, und erzählt die Vorgeschichte (falls nötig) anschließend.



Worrel schrieb:


> Wen haben wir denn da?
> Khadgar, Anduin, Medivh, den König, Garona, Durotan, Gul'Dan, Doomhammer, Schwarzfaust
> 
> In HdR (Gefährten) haben wir:
> ...



Sage ich doch. Extra für dich habe ich die wichtigen Teile meiner Aussage noch mal hervorgehoben: Der *Fokus* auf zu viele (*Haupt-*)Personen. Es macht natürlich nichts, wenn die genannten Figuren alle vorkommen, man verhebt sich aber schnell, wenn man einen kurzen Film aus zu vielen gleichberechtigten Perspektiven erzählen will. Das funktioniert in Büchern oder auch TV-Serien wesentlich besser.


----------



## Worrel (26. Februar 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> So ein Film wäre aus offensichtlichen Gründen (schwacher Plot, fehlende Identifikationsfiguren), noch viel stärker Baden gegangen. Beim Geschichtenerzählen fängt man mit der Handlung da an, wo es spannend wird, und erzählt die Vorgeschichte (falls nötig) anschließend.


? Kann ich jetzt nicht nachvollziehen. Wieso ist es ein schwacher Plot, Rivalitäten und Unterschiede zwischen den Clans zu zeigen (ua. auch Streitigkeiten) und dann Vor- und Nachteile einer vereinten Horde, und Intrigen und Machtspiele von Gul'Dan daran aufzuzeigen?

Und wieso sollte beispielsweise Durotan nicht als Identifikationsfigur bei den Orcs übernommen werden? Das ist ja immerhin was, was in dem Film geklappt hat. 
(Übrigens wesentlich besser als bei den Menschen, die mich durch die Bank weg nicht als Identifikationsfigur mitgenommen haben)

Und es ist ja gerade der Sinn meines Konzeptes, der Horde und der Allianz je einen eigenen Film zu geben. 

Und wieso sollte man Vorgeschichten erst im Nachhinein erzählen? Das ist doch Blödsinn. Ein Film wird doch durch die Reihenfolge, in der er produziert wird, nicht besser.



> Sage ich doch. Extra für dich habe ich die wichtigen Teile meiner Aussage noch mal hervorgehoben: Der *Fokus* auf zu viele (*Haupt-*)Personen. Es macht natürlich nichts, wenn die genannten Figuren alle vorkommen, man verhebt sich aber schnell, wenn man einen kurzen Film aus zu vielen gleichberechtigten Perspektiven erzählen will. Das funktioniert in Büchern oder auch TV-Serien wesentlich besser.


Deswegen habe ich ja auch nur die Hauptpersonen des ersten Films aufgelistet und zB Gollum, Theoden, Eowyn, Faramir, ... weg gelassen.
Das Problem ist nicht die Menge an Charakteren, sondern, daß man bei keinem einzigen mehr über seine Herkunft, Aufgabe und Motivation zu hören bekommt als in 2 Dialogzeilen paßt.
Ich hab zB erst durch eine Google Suche eben mitgekriegt, daß Anduin der "Oberbefehlshaber der vereeinten Streitkräfte der Allianz von Lordaeron" sein sollte. Im Film ist das einfach irgendein Typ, der offensichtlich Mitspracherecht bei Kriegs Entscheidungen hat.

Ach, man hätte so vieles machen können:
- Medivh als Identifikationsfigur, der einleitend von den Streitigkeiten der Menschen untereinander erzählt; den Kirin Tor und den Aufgaben eines Wächters
- Gnome und Goblins, die als Comic Relief den Film quasi als Kinovorstellung in Booty Bay einleiten - à la _"Seht nur, wie die Orcs nach Azeroth kamen" _oder auch einleitend:_ "Die Völker und Geschichte von Azeroth: Eine Betrachtung von Quixx Wigglezopp"_
- Einen Episodenfilm à la Sin City mit jeweils unterschiedlichen Identifikationsfiguren; zb das oben verlinkte Video über Gul'Dan, dann eins über Medivh und eins über die Erschaffung des dunklen Portals. 

Na ja, egal, ist ja jetzt gegessen, der Käse.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (26. Februar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> ? Kann ich jetzt nicht nachvollziehen. Wieso ist es ein schwacher Plot, Rivalitäten und Unterschiede zwischen den Clans zu zeigen (ua. auch Streitigkeiten) und dann Vor- und Nachteile einer vereinten Horde, und Intrigen und Machtspiele von Gul'Dan daran aufzuzeigen?


Na weil sich keine Sau, ich weiderhole KEINE SAU außerhalb einer kleinen Gemeinde aus Hardcore Fans für die Rivalitäten irgendwelcher fiktiven Fabelwesen  auf irgendeinem fiktiven Planeten interessiert. Vor allem nicht, wenn die Auflösung darin besteht, dass alle zu geistlosen Zombies werden und einem bösen Hexenmeister ins Unbekannte folgen. Das ziemlich nah am schlechtesten Plot, der theoretisch überhaupt möglich ist.



Worrel schrieb:


> Und wieso sollte beispielsweise Durotan nicht als Identifikationsfigur bei den Orcs übernommen werden? Das ist ja immerhin was, was in dem Film geklappt hat.


Weil er ein computeranimierter, grüner Ork ist. Natürlich werden sich die Zuschauer nach dem Film mit Durotan identifiizeren, wenn die Figur gut geschrieben ist (dürfte allerdings schwer werden, bei obigem Plot). Sie gehen aber nicht wegen ihm rein.



Worrel schrieb:


> Und wieso sollte man Vorgeschichten erst im Nachhinein erzählen? Das ist doch Blödsinn. Ein Film wird doch durch die Reihenfolge, in der er produziert wird, nicht besser.



Rofl. Doch selbstverständlich. Was glaubst du, warum es so viele Prequels gibt? Hätte man doch genauso gut mit denen anfangen können? NEIN! Die sind nur interessant, weil sie in entsprechedem Kontext stehen. Es ist absolut entscheidend für jede Geschichte, in welcher Reihenfolge sie erzählt wird. Und das ist tatsächlich nur selten die chronologische.




Worrel schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich ja auch nur die Hauptpersonen des ersten Films aufgelistet und zB Gollum, Theoden, Eowyn, Faramir, ... weg gelassen.


Ok, jetzt trollst du. Elrond, Arwen und die Nazgul (!!!) als Hauptpersonen im Herrn der Ringe? Sorry aber auf dem Niveau brauchen wir nicht weiter zu diskutieren.


----------



## xdave78 (26. Februar 2018)

Guck, wie se hier alle die Pro-Regisseure sind. Also eines können wir doch denke ich mal einhellig übereinstimmen- jeder der hier beschrieben hat, wie er es besser gemacht hätte, hätte einen noch beschi**eneren Film geliefert. Und das ist mal Tatsache. Aber die Idee beiden Seiten nen Film zu geben und das ganze dann in den Ereignissen von Warcraft 3 zu gipfeln hätte ich glaube geil gefunden als Start-Trilogie.

Ich fand den Film als Kenner der Lore und Hintergründe ganz okay. Popcornkino halt. Kann man sich mal ansehen aber mehr auch nicht  -genau wie so ziemlich jeden Superhelden Film den es gibt. Was wirklich ärgerlich ist, ist dass man hier nach all der vielen, vielen Zeit mit wechselnden Produzenten/Regisseuren im Vorfeld sich dann am Ende so vertan hat, anstatt die Zeit zu nutzen aus der Lore die inzwischen wohl mindestens der vom Herrn der Ringe in Umfang und Ausmaß (in Tiefe nicht unbedingt) ähneln dürfte keine ordentliche Strategie für eine stimmige Trilogie angefangen hat. Natürlich ist das Korsett einer bestehenden Welt mit bestehenden Visuals schwer in ein Budget zu drücken- aber wenn das beim Herrn der Ringe geht- der als UNVERFILMBAR galt.....


----------



## OriginalOrigin (26. Februar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich ja: laut Lore sollten beide Parteien in etwa gleich stark sein - gut, Orcs vielleicht etwas stärker. Aber nicht so stark, daß sie Menschen mit einem Handschlag in halben Dutzenden aus den Latschen hauen können.



Laut der Lore seit Word of Warcaft, weil da beide Seiten gleich stark sein müssen. (stell dir vor ein Orc Krieger macht einfach mal so 30% mehr DPS als ein Mensch Krieger O_o)   Aber im Warcraft Universum selber,  ist es schon so das ein Orc einen Menschen überlegen ist.  Vor allem ein Orc der mit Teufelsblut vollgepumpt ist. Selbst ein Troll oder ein Taure ist einen normalen menschlichen Soldaten weit überlegen.  Gerade Tauren dürften für die Menschen wie die Olifanten für die Rohirrim in Herr der Ringe sein.  (überspitzt dargestellt)



> Orcs sind stabiler und kräftiger als Menschen, aber genauso groß



Ist lt Lore auch falsch, ein Orc ist größer als ein Mensch.   Das sie ungefähr gleich groß erscheinen, liegt auch an World of Warcraft. Blizzard muss dort achten das halt zwischen Horde und Allianz in allen Bereichen einigermaßen Gleichheit herrscht. Wenn nicht gibt es eine Gruppe die im Forum los heult. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So etwas wie hier stört mich z.b. schon recht stark. Es sieht fast so aus als wäre Sylvanas gleich groß wie ein Orc, Taure und Troll. Dabei müssten alle anderen größer sein, allen voran der Taure, der scheint sogar kleiner zu sein als der Orc O_O


----------



## xdave78 (26. Februar 2018)

OriginalOrigin schrieb:


> Aber im Warcraft Universum selber,  ist es schon so das ein Orc einen Menschen überlegen ist.  Vor allem ein Orc der mit Teufelsblut vollgepumpt ist. Selbst ein Troll oder ein Taure ist einen normalen menschlichen Soldaten weit überlegen.  Gerade Tauren dürften für die Menschen wie die Olifanten für die Rohirrim in Herr der Ringe sein.  (überspitzt dargestellt)



Ohne jetzt hier eine Diskussion losbrechen zu wollen über die Tiefen der Warcraft Lore- aber woher genau nimmst Du denn deine hier dargestellten Erkenntnisse über die Größenverhältnisse? Wenn ich jetzt nur mal allein das Cover vom ersten Warcraft ansehe und die Models aus den ersten Spielen und auch Warcraft 3 scheinst Du ja eine besondere Informationsquelle zu haben, die allem widerspricht was man als Warcraft Fan seit 1995 und über Olifanten  so wissen könnte. 
Mir reicht ein Link ohne TL;DR


----------



## Wamboland (26. Februar 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Mit Warcraft und ganz speziell World of Warcraft kann ich so gar nix anfangen, weswegen ich mir den Film gar nicht angeschaut habe, obwohl ich gerne ins Kino gehe.



Dann kannst du ihn dir ja auf Amazon Prime anschauen  Dafür taugt er meiner Meinung auf jeden Fall. 

Zum Interview -- wo lest ihr da eine Rechtfertigung oder auch nur einen Grund für den Misserfolg? Er erzählt nur das die Studio-Politik starken Einfluss hatte und ihm das Leben schwer gemacht hat. 

Zum Film. Ich fand ich solide und würde mir einen 2. Teil anschauen, auch als nicht WoW Spieler


----------



## quentinharlech (26. Februar 2018)

Was macht man auch da so komisch rum. Wen interessiert denn die verblödete Anfangsstory? Thrall, Arthas, das sind die Anführer der Horde und der Allianz im ersten Teil, lass die da mal aufeinander prallen. Dann dreht sich der zweite Teil um den Fall von Arthas, dann der dritte um den Kampf gegen den Lichking. Boom. Fertig. Aber nein, man muss irgendwas mit Charakteren machen die 90% aller WoW Spieler kaum mitbekommen haben.


----------



## Solo-Joe (26. Februar 2018)

Hätte mich auf einen zweiten Teil gefreut. Der Cast war gut - das audiovisuelle auf hohem Niveau.
Auch die Story war nicht verkehrt. Als Nicht-WarCraft-Kenner war mein Kumpel aber teils überfordert und ich musste ihm nach dem Film sehr viel erklären. Es ist jetzt aber für Sequels keinesfalls ungewöhnlich, viele Details erst im Nachgang zu klären. Trotzdem schade.


----------



## Asuramaru (26. Februar 2018)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Das mit den Kostümen funktioniert bei Warcraft halt nicht, weil Orks und Menschen ganz andere Proportionen haben, als ein realer Mensch. Du müsstest dann Schauspieler mit dem Körperbau von the Rock oder dem Kerl, der den Berg in GoT gespielt hat casten.
> Ich glaube der Film wäre besser angekommen, wenn sie einen reinen Animationsfilm gemacht und eine spannendere Geschichte genommen hätten. Zudem müssten sie sich mehr Zeit zum Erzählen nehmen, um den Rahmen der Geschichte zu gestalten. Herr der Ringe hat z.B. auch nur funktioniert, weil er von Anfang an als Trilogie ausgelegt war, dadurch hatte man mehr Zeit auch Unwissende in die Thematik einzuführen. In einem Film den ganzen rahmen abzustecken und noch eine Handlung zu erzählen, ist da fast unmöglich.
> Die Arthas-Geschichte als Dreiteiler wäre z.B. eine coole Sache gewesen.



Es ist nciht nur weil HDR ein Dreiteiler ist asondern er hat auch Überlänge und zwar alle drei Teile und das erlaubt es auch mehr auf Einzelne Charaktere und Elemente einzugehen.Dazu ist wichtig das man bei HDR mit jeden Teil auf das Ende Vorbereitet wird die Schlacht gegen Mordor.Das Wahre Finale in HDR ist ja erst der dritte teil und wenn man es so will kommen sogar noch die drei teile vom Kleinen Hobbit dazu den Chronologisch kommen erst die drei teile vom Kleinen Hobbit und das Finale bildet dann HDR Die Rückkehr des Königs und all das in Überlänge.

Aber die hätten locker The Rock Casten können für seinen Body und diesen dann einfach mit anderen Köpfen Animieren können und das währe nichtmal schwer gewesen denn viele Hollywood Schauspielerinin haben sich in ihren Nackszenen von ein und der selben Frau Doublen lassen,es wurde einfach der Kopf auf den Körper gesetzt.


----------



## Worrel (26. Februar 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Na weil sich keine Sau, ich weiderhole KEINE SAU außerhalb einer kleinen Gemeinde aus Hardcore Fans für die Rivalitäten irgendwelcher fiktiven Fabelwesen  auf irgendeinem fiktiven Planeten interessiert.


Genauso wie es KEINE SAU interessieren dürfte, wer den Schmuck des Bösewichts in einem frei erfundenen Land voller ausgedachter Elfen, Zwerge & Co gefunden hat ...? Und den daraus resultierenden Rivalitäten zwischen Orks, Uruk-Hai und  dem Rest von Mittelerdes Einwohnern?



> Vor allem nicht, wenn die Auflösung darin besteht, dass alle zu geistlosen Zombies werden und einem bösen Hexenmeister ins Unbekannte folgen. Das ziemlich nah am schlechtesten Plot, der theoretisch überhaupt möglich ist.


Wer sagt denn was von "geistlosen Zombies"? Das ist ja nicht die Geißel, sondern "nur" Dämonenblut.



> Weil er ein computeranimierter, grüner Ork ist. Natürlich werden sich die Zuschauer nach dem Film mit Durotan identifiizeren, wenn die Figur gut geschrieben ist (dürfte allerdings schwer werden, bei obigem Plot). Sie gehen aber nicht wegen ihm rein.


Wieso nicht?
In P. Jacksons "King Kong" sind die Leute ja auch wegen dem computergenerierten Affen rein gegangen. Filme wie "findet Nemo" mal ganz außen vor gelassen. 



> Rofl. Doch selbstverständlich. Was glaubst du, warum es so viele Prequels gibt?


Weil das eine einfache und billige Masche ist, aus einer bekannten Marke einen weiteren Teil rauszuquetschen, wenn man die Geschichte eigentlich schon zu Ende erzählt hat?



> Hätte man doch genauso gut mit denen anfangen können? NEIN! Die sind nur interessant, weil sie in entsprechedem Kontext stehen.


Der _Star Trek _Reboot ist ein Beweis für das Gegenteil: Abgesehen von der irrwitzigen Zufallskette und Kirks  dicken Händen ist der erste Reboot Teil ein ordentliches SciFi Spektakel. Weitere Mängel offenbaren sich erst, *weil *das ganze ein Prequel innerhalb der selben Erzählung sein will. 
Der Film wird dadurch *schlechter*, daß er ein Prequel ist!



> Es ist absolut entscheidend für jede Geschichte, in welcher Reihenfolge sie erzählt wird. Und das ist tatsächlich nur selten die chronologische.


So absolut behauptet: Nonsens.

Sicher, *bestimmte *Geschichten erfahren erst durch ihre *un*-chronologische Erzählweise ihren Reiz - siehe zB Memento, dessen chronologische Variante (DVD Extra) wesentlich unspektakulärer wirkt. Dort sind es in der Tat gerade die gegen einander verschobenen Erzählstränge, die den Reiz ausmachen. 
Auch _Pulp Fiction _wird durch die Unchronologie besser - aber zu behaupten, eine chronologische Erzählweise sei "nur selten" sinnvoll, ist Mumpitz.

Wenn dazwischen zu viele Jahre liegen, wirkt ein Prequel zudem seltsam. Sei es, weil die Effekte in dem Prequel besser sind als in der Hauptgeschichte oder entsprechende Darsteller seit dem Hauptfilm ordentlich Pfunde zugelegt haben oder gealtert sind wie zB der Gefängnisdirektor in _Roter Drache_, dem _Schweigen der Lämmer _Prequel.



> Ok, jetzt trollst du. Elrond, Arwen und die Nazgul (!!!) als Hauptpersonen im Herrn der Ringe? Sorry aber auf dem Niveau brauchen wir nicht weiter zu diskutieren.


Sicher, die Hauptfiguren im HdR sind Frodo, Gandalf, Gollum - aber wie es schon im Buch und Film selbst heißt: Frodo wäre ohne Sam nicht weit gekommen. Und ohne Aragorn eben sowenig. und ohne "Du hast meinen Bogen/Axt" Legolas/Gimli. ohne Boromir. und ohne Arwen, die ihn (im Film) an der Furt vor den Nazgul rettet und nach Bruchtal bringt. etc etc.
Natürlich kann man jetzt minutiös stoppen, wer wie viel Screentime / Anzahl der Szenen hat, wer als Identifikationsfigur dienen könnte ... aber das ist mir alles zu blöd. 
Was bleibt:

Wenn man über _Warcraft the Beginning_ meckert, daß da zu viele Figuren drin vorkommen und_ der Herr der Ringe_ es in _Die Gefährten_ schafft, ebenso viele aufzubringen, denen aber eine glaubwürdige und nachhaltige Charakterisierung verpassen kann, dann macht _Warcraft The Beginning_ irgendwas falsch. 

Völlig egal, wie viele Haupt-, Neben- und Prequel-Darsteller nun darin vorkommen.


----------



## Worrel (26. Februar 2018)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Guck, wie se hier alle die Pro-Regisseure sind.


Aha. Weil man also keine professionelle Ausbildung und meinetwegen auch kein Talent zum Filmdrehen hat, sollte man also nicht seine Meinung zum Film schreiben, wenn man eben selbst als Laie(!) schon sieht, was an dem Film falsch gelaufen ist?

Prima, dann können wir ja direkt mal anregen, das Forum hier nur noch für erfahrene Spiele Programmierer zugänglich zu machen. 



Asuramaru schrieb:


> Es ist nciht nur weil HDR ein Dreiteiler ist sondern er hat auch Überlänge und zwar alle drei Teile und das erlaubt es auch mehr auf Einzelne Charaktere und Elemente einzugehen.


Tja, dann hätte man sich vielleicht mit _Warcraft The Beginning _ebenfalls die Überlängen-Zeit nehmen sollen ...



> Dazu ist wichtig das man bei HDR mit jeden Teil auf das Ende Vorbereitet wird die Schlacht gegen Mordor.


Genau das hätte man bei einer Abblende auf das dunkle Portal nach meinem adhoc Konzept Vorschlag für einen Doppelfilm.

Dabei bin ich gar kein Pro-Regisseur.


----------



## Asuramaru (26. Februar 2018)

> Tja, dann hätte man sich vielleicht mit Warcraft The Beginning ebenfalls die Überlängen-Zeit nehmen sollen ...



genau das hätte man machen sollen weil du ja schon auf Seite 1 schon das Perfekte beispiel dafür gegeben hast mit den Worten.



> - Toll, daß Thrall auch vorkam. Wer? Tja, wer das nicht weiß, versteht überhaupt nicht, was für ein Aufstand um das Orc Kind gemacht wird.



Jemand der die Spiele nicht kennt weiß nicht wer Thrall ist und mit Überlänge und dem Ziel auf einen Mehrteiler hätte man darauf sehr gut eingehen können. 

und selbst wen sie dieses Intro mit zeitgemäßer Animation in den Film eingebaut hätte dieses den nicht Kenner sehr viel Erläutert und es währe für Gamer ein echt geiles Nostalgieerlebnis gewesen. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ld2rktzCCog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l_JgyFYygfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D20J2aeIPSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Es hätte viele Möglichkeiten gegeben aber die Geschichte von Warcraft ist einfach zu Umfangreich um alles in einen Film zu stecken der 124min läuft.

Bei Harry Potter wird man mit 8 Teilen auf den Kampf gegen Voldemord vorbereitet und dazu war Harry Potter an Anfang für kinder gedacht nd wurde dann aber bei Erwachsenen immer beliebter und somit von Teil zu teil Düsterer und ich finde der Übergang ist echt gut gelungen so das man es garnicht merkt wenn man es nicht wirklich weiß.Warcraft hätte auf einen Mehrteiler aufgebaut werden müssen mit Überänge.Eine so Komplexe Welt wie Blizzard sie da geschaffen hat,da sind 2std einfach zu wenig für,da wurde sich eindeutig auch nicht genug Zeit für genommen um sich damit auseinander zu setzten von den Film leuten.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Februar 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Na weil sich keine Sau, ich weiderhole KEINE SAU außerhalb einer kleinen Gemeinde aus Hardcore Fans für die Rivalitäten irgendwelcher fiktiven Fabelwesen  auf irgendeinem fiktiven Planeten interessiert. Vor allem nicht, wenn die Auflösung darin besteht, dass alle zu geistlosen Zombies werden und einem bösen Hexenmeister ins Unbekannte folgen. Das ziemlich nah am schlechtesten Plot, der theoretisch überhaupt möglich ist.


Sorry, aber das ist totaler Quatsch und völliger Mumpitz.

Ein Plot ist die grobe Handlung. Bei HdR wäre es: "Frodo findet den Einen Ring und wird beauftragt, ihn, in Begleitung von 8 weiteren Begleitern, nach Mordor zu bringen und zu vernichten."
Das ist wohl einer der lahmsten, einfachsten Plots, die es gibt. Generell ist HdR sehr simpel gestrickt, zwar mit durchaus glaubwürdigen Charakteren, aber trotzdem Archetypen, die sich wenig weiter entwickeln und die Reihe zeichnet ein sehr klares "Gut-Böse"-Schema. 

Das ist bei WarCraft widerum eben gar nicht der Fall und auch wenn du das anders siehst...ein Film über die Anfänge der Horde auf Draenor, bis hin zum Marsch nach Azeroth, hätte ich mir gut vorstellen können. Alternativ auch als Serie. 


PS: Trotzdem finde ich Herr der Ringe geil. Die Bücher sind ein Klassiker und die Filme sind genial.


----------



## MrFob (26. Februar 2018)

Fuer mich als nicht-WoW-Spieler aber als jemand, der die RTS Spiele damals (auch wegen der Story) sehr gerne gespielt hat fand ich den Warcraft Film eigentlich ziemlich gut, fuer das, was er sein wollte. Und das war nunmal eine filmische Darstellung eines Teils der Warcraft Saga. 
Haette man es besser machen koennen? Ja natuerlich. Die Schauspieler waren jetzt nicht so der Hit (obwohl ich den jungen Khadgar eigentlich ganz cool fand, vor allem die Idee in ueberhaupt auf die Art in der Handlung unterzubringen). Die Romanze haette etwas weniger Fremdschaem-Momente beinhalten koennen und und und.
Aber: Ich finde zumindest optisch haben sie das Universum sehr gut ruebergebracht. Ich mochte die uebertriebenen CGI Orks und fand die sahen eigentlich ziemlich cool aus, vor allem entsprechend dem, was man aus den Spielen (zumindest den RTS Spielen) kannte. Vor allem die Kulissen und Gebaeude fand ich sehr cool umgesetzt. Ich erinnere mich an eine Szene, in der sich Durothan und sein Kumpel unterhalten, waehrend man im Hintergrund ein Ork Camp sieht. Man kann sogar einzelne Gebaeudetypen aus Warcraft 2 wiedererkennen.
Die Story orientiert sich halt sehr stark an den Ereignissen, wie sie z.B. im Warcraft 2 Handbuch damals beschrieben waren, was ich eigentlich ziemlich cool fand. Und der staendige Fokus auf Thrall? Na ich denke, da haben sie halt wirklich darauf spekuliert, dass es Sequels geben wird, die sich dann mit Thrall's Geschichte beschaeftigen. Ist halt nicht passiert, aber so eine Grundlage zu legen war mMn voll in Ordnung.

Also ich fand den Film echt ok, vor allem, da er eben wusste was er sein wollte, ein Verfilmung von Warcraft eben, ohne viele Kompromisse.


----------



## Asuramaru (26. Februar 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist totaler Quatsch und völliger Mumpitz.
> 
> Ein Plot ist die grobe Handlung. Bei HdR wäre es: "Frodo findet den Einen Ring und wird beauftragt, ihn, in Begleitung von 8 weiteren Begleitern, nach Mordor zu bringen und zu vernichten."
> Das ist wohl einer der lahmsten, einfachsten Plots, die es gibt. Generell ist HdR sehr simpel gestrickt, zwar mit durchaus glaubwürdigen Charakteren, aber trotzdem Archetypen, die sich wenig weiter entwickeln und die Reihe zeichnet ein sehr klares "Gut-Böse"-Schema.
> ...



Aber bei HDR haben die einzelnen Charaktere auch zeit sich zu Entwickeln und man kann sich auch vom ersten teil her mit ihnen Identifizieren.Wie z.b Sambais Gamchi der ein Wahrer Freund ist und Frodo mit seinen Leben beschützt,Sam ist der Wahre Held als er Frodo mit all seiner Kraft den berg hinaufgetragen hat wo Frodo schon völlig am Ende war mit seinen Kräften.Aber auch die Rivalität mit Legolas und Gimbli ist sehr gut und wie sich sich in den großen Schlachten gegenseitig battlen wer die meisten Gegner besiegt.

@MrFob ich habe nur die RTS Titel gespielt und ich habe im Film absolut nciht verstanden was dieses Fließ sein soll,um ehrlich zu sein habe ich immer an die Grichische Mythologie gedacht mit Jarson und das Goldene Fließ.Als ich es dann endlich gerafft hatte fand ich es einfach nur noch dämlich.


----------



## Batze (26. Februar 2018)

Also ich fand den Film ok.
Typisches Popcorn Kino.
Also WoW Fan sicherlich zu wenig, aber wenn man sich den Film als Neutraler mal angesehen hat, war doch gar nicht so schlecht. Da kenne ich ganz andere Pleiten, und eine Pleite war es doch auch nur wenn man Blizzardsche Erfolgs Mega Zahlern meint.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Februar 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Aber bei HDR haben die einzelnen Charaktere auch zeit sich zu Entwickeln und man kann sich auch vom ersten teil her mit ihnen Identifizieren.Wie z.b Sambais Gamchi der ein Wahrer Freund ist und Frodo mit seinen Leben beschützt,Sam ist der Wahre Held als er Frodo mit all seiner Kraft den berg hinaufgetragen hat wo Frodo schon völlig am Ende war mit seinen Kräften.Aber auch die Rivalität mit Legolas und Gimbli ist sehr gut und wie sich sich in den großen Schlachten gegenseitig battlen wer die meisten Gegner besiegt.



Ging ja letztlich nur um den Plot an sich.  Aber recht hast du. Es kommt letztlich unter anderem auch irgendwo darauf an, wie viel Zeit man sich für die Charaktere nimmt, wie man den Plot ausarbeitet und präsentiert. Da kann ein sonst lahmer Plot plötzlich sehr interessant werden.



Asuramaru schrieb:


> @MrFob ich habe nur die RTS Titel gespielt und ich habe im Film absolut nciht verstanden was dieses Fließ sein soll,um ehrlich zu sein habe ich immer an die Grichische Mythologie gedacht mit Jarson und das Goldene Fließ.Als ich es dann endlich gerafft hatte fand ich es einfach nur noch dämlich.



Wasn für n Fließ? Meinst du diese grüne Dämonenmagie? Die wird "Fel" genannt im Film. Nicht zu verwechseln mit "Fell". ^^ Gibt/Gab auch in WoW sogenannte "Felbestien" oder Teufelshunde. Sind diese komischen roten Köter, mit zwei Tentakel am Kopf. * Ist also keine Erfindung der Filmemacher.

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asuramaru (26. Februar 2018)

ja dieses Komische Fell meine ich und da kommen wir zu den Punkt ich hab WoW nie gespielt und kenne nur die RTS Titel.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Februar 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> ja dieses Komische Fell meine ich und da kommen wir zu den Punkt ich hab WoW nie gespielt und kenne nur die RTS Titel.



Gibts auch in WarCraft 3, meines Wissens nach.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (26. Februar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> [...]



Diesen Unsinn lasse ich einfachmal unkommentiert stehen, lohnt nicht da auf details einzugehen, es ist einfach ALLES falsch.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ein Plot ist die grobe Handlung. Bei HdR wäre es: "Frodo findet den Einen Ring und wird beauftragt, ihn, in Begleitung von 8 weiteren Begleitern, nach Mordor zu bringen und zu vernichten."
> Das ist wohl einer der lahmsten, einfachsten Plots, die es gibt. Generell ist HdR sehr simpel gestrickt, zwar mit durchaus glaubwürdigen Charakteren, aber trotzdem Archetypen, die sich wenig weiter entwickeln und die Reihe zeichnet ein sehr klares "Gut-Böse"-Schema.


Der Plot von HdR ist die klassische Queste. Der ist zwar simpel aber keineswegs lahm, immerhin treibt er die größten Erzählungen der Menschheitsgeschichte.


----------



## Worrel (27. Februar 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Diesen Unsinn lasse ich einfachmal unkommentiert stehen, lohnt nicht da auf details einzugehen, es ist einfach ALLES falsch.


Schön, daß du mein Posting *komplett *weg editiert hast, so weiß wenigstens keiner, um welches Posting es überhaupt geht. 

Aber bei so einer geballten Ladung an Gegenargumenten ist das eigentlich auch egal. 



> Der Plot von HdR ist die klassische Queste.


Und?
Deshalb sind jetzt alle nicht-Quest-Geschichten scheiße, oder was ist das Problem?


----------



## MrFob (27. Februar 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Gibts auch in WarCraft 3, meines Wissens nach.



Jo, die Daemonenmagie und wie die Orks ihr anheim fallen kommt in Warcraft 3 vor. Da wird sie aber wenn ich mich recht erninnere nicht Fel genannt. Ich hatte jetzt aber trotzdem kein Problem damit zu kapieren, wie das im Film aufgezogen war. Wird doch am Anfang gleich ziemlich genau erklaert.


----------



## xdave78 (2. März 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aha. Weil man also keine professionelle Ausbildung und meinetwegen auch kein Talent zum Filmdrehen hat, sollte man also nicht seine Meinung zum Film schreiben, wenn man eben selbst als Laie(!) schon sieht, was an dem Film falsch gelaufen ist?


"Was falsch gelaufen ist" ist halt auch nur Deine Meinung - die idR niemandem so wichtig und interessant erscheint wie Dir selber. Anderes Thema- gleiches Problem


----------



## Worrel (2. März 2018)

xdave78 schrieb:


> "Was falsch gelaufen ist" ist halt auch nur Deine Meinung - die idR niemandem so wichtig und interessant erscheint wie Dir selber.


Nein echt, in einem Internetforum schreibt man seine eigene Meinung? Welch Überraschung! 

PS: Daß ich mich dabei bemüht habe, möglichst objektiv zu sein und meine Punkte umfassend begründet habe, ist vollkommen egal ...?


----------



## Stefan243 (16. März 2018)

Muss ehrlich sagen das ich das Ding auch nach ner halben Stunde  ausgemacht hab. 
Ich fand die Schauspieler  ziemlich beschissen. Is wohl echt eher was für die wow Zocker.


----------

